# His and Hers Hobbies Kenosha Wi Sat Night Carpet Touring Racing



## rcpilotbill (Oct 17, 2005)

We had some great racing during our "off" week last week.... and now it is back to serious points league racing!

Week #1 is now history and here are the results..

Mini Cooper - Novice Class "A" Main

Jim Andersen 22/5:07.283 fast lap 10.588
Sonya VAn Kirk 18/5:00.300 fast lap 11.318
Track Mini #1 14/4:05.566 fast lap 12.326
Track Mini #2 13/4:57.398 fast lap 13.662

The Track Mini's are used as "hand-out" cars... anyone that shows up has the opportunity to drive on of these cars each week. Usually each heat has a different driver, so driver's names are not mentioned in our results.

Mini Cooper "A" Main

Mike Aiello 38/5:09.706 fast lap 7.638
Ryan Flack 33/5:02.034 fast lap 7.965
Bill Van Kirk 32/5:14.243 fast lap 8.474
Track Mini #1 21/5:09.282 fast lap 9.547
Track Mini #2 00/0:00.000 fast lap

The Track Mini's are used as "hand-out" cars... anyone that shows up has the opportunity to drive on of these cars each week. Usually each heat has a different driver, so driver's names are not mentioned in our results.

1/18th Scale Touring "A" Main

Chad Carroll Mini-T 33/5:05.694 fast lap 7.517
Perry Villani RC18T 28/5:00.212 fast lap 8.421
Brian Clark RC18T 20/4:06.100 fast lap 8.261
Barry Womack Vendetta 01/0:21.331 fast lap
Keith Storrs RC18T 00/0:00.000 fast lap
Bill Van Kirk RC18T 00/0:00.000 fast lap

Touring Sedan Stock Rubber "A" Main

Ray Lotten Pro 4 45/5:02.135 fast lap 6.270
Mike Aiello ? 44/5:03.539 fast lap 6.441
Eric Van Kirk Mi2 44/5:03.849 fast lap 6.529
Matt Chervenka ? 38/5:02.830 fast lap 6.535
Jack Brady JRX-S 22/3:45.884 fast lap 6.387

Touring Sedan Stock Rubber "B" Main

Lori Pro 4 43/5:05.126 fast lap 6.770
Perry Villani Pro 4 41/5:02.523 fast lap 6.610
Mike Delfar ? 4415:05.522 fast lap 6.637
Brian Clark XXX-S 35/5:04.144 fast lap 7.320
Kyle Van Kirk Mi2 12/1:42.623 fast lap 7.308

Some GREAT and very intense racing going on here every Saturday night!! As many have already stated, the carpet may not be ozite, but it has a lot of traction and the same setups from Trackside work here.....just change your gearing and THROW DOWN!! Come on out and run with us....

Bill

The WORST day in RC is still better than the BEST day at work


----------

